
The Perishable Startup - sb1752
https://medium.com/@shaanbatra/the-perishable-startup-fb449b3b6f3f
======
rmason
Really thoughtful piece from someone we rarely hear from when startups fail,
an early employee.

To me the money quote is one of the best description of a founders
responsibilities I've ever read:

The founder must be a gardener, treating its people and processes with a
delicate touch, ensuring the company is growing healthily and sustainably. The
founder must be an architect and know when to hack and when to build, always
aware of the foundation beneath the surface. Most importantly, the founder is
a navigator sailing into uncharted territory.

